# What i Made w/my Walmart Fabric (pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I posted a pic of the fabric I bought from Walmart Friday...these are the bears I made for the guy at work...one is for his daughter and the other is for a friend.....and then my sewing buddy.
bopeep


This is what it looked like Friday....








The two bears......








Already for delivery........








Jack ......my sewing buddy........


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job! They look really sweet, and the packaging is great, ---is that tuille? Love your helper too!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You...Tinker...yes that is tuille.......I bought a lot of it when Walmart stopped selling fabric last year..haha.....I like to use it as packaging for the bears.....glad to see that they have some more now.........my (helper) is a mess.....but sweet...sometimes......
bopeep


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I like those cute bears and that cute sewing buddy!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

those are great!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cute !!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You......
bopeep


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Fantastic! I'm glad Jack helped you, too.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks...Elocn...he is a lot of help ...hahaha


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, I love your bears! Wow..you sewed them up really quickly, too!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to a Wal-mart across the river today, and the had a big sign in the entrance to the store that "fabric is back". I thought it was nice to be promoting it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Adorable, I love teddy bears!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Awwww.... sweet bears

I want your buddy!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You ALL.......sorry my buddy stays with us.......:spinsmiley:
bopeep


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Cute, cute, cute! You sure got them made quickly.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

The bears are adorable! And so's your sewing buddy.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You.......
I have fabric ordered to make neck pillows for the Grands for CHRISTmas....can't wait to get started......I've been making fleece scarves tonight........and my buddy helped by taking a nap on the bed in the sewing room......
bopeep


----------

